
Modern Vim - bengl
http://modernvim.com
======
sudonim
After signing up: "Thanks! I'll send you an email once the book is released."

How about sharing vim tips every week as you are writing the book? If you
write me one email 8 months from now, I'll probably forget who you are.

~~~
bengl
Hmm, I don't want to be spammy, but this could be a good idea. Anyone else
have thoughts on this?

~~~
bdunn
People sign up to your list because they are interested in content you
provide. No one will mind, and it will certainly improve your sales once you
do launch.

I did this with my book. 0 unsubscribes.

------
dmayle
I hate to be negative, but this is just marketing research, there's absolutely
no content at the linked site.

------
kamaal
We don't need a book.

We need a vim installer that can do all those things which you will have to
otherwise spend time and work endless hours customizing vim to do.

The reason why people move to modern GUI based editors is those editors do
many things out of the box which you have to otherwise spend time learning and
then do it.

~~~
steevdave
I've been using the same vimrc (and gvimrc) for at least 4 years (minor tweaks
when something breaks, of course). But 99% of the time, it's identical and set
up exactly how I like it, versus the magical GUI IDEs that change where
options are, or what they are called. I don't have time for that (and I use
the same vimrc on windows, Mac and Linux).

Sure the initial set up is difficult. But once it's done, it's done.

~~~
jlgreco
>But once it's done, it's done.

And I think that right there is the reason such a tool will never truly catch
on. (Nearly) everyone who currently uses Vim wouldn't use it. It is why things
like Cream never caught on I think; there really is not as much demand as some
people think.

~~~
johncoltrane
Vim has become very popular recently and it seems that a lot of people want to
use it right away. I REALLY think that it's a bad idea but, judging by the
popularity of things like Janus, SPF13 or the many "ultimate vim configs" I
would say there's a demand for turn key solutions.

------
cage433
Did you consider using the approach taken by
<http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/>? In that case each chapter was put online
as soon as it was written, and then rewritten after taking account of
comments. Only when it was finished was the hard copy published.

In the end it made for a far better book, and I believe the author made as
much money, possibly even more than if he had followed a more traditional
process. In any case I don't suppose you were planning to retire on the
proceeds of a book on Vim.

Best of luck, however you choose to write it. I look forward to reading it.

~~~
joelhooks
<http://designinghypermediaapis.com/>

This is one that I bought and enjoy. He also set up a mailing list so readers
had a place to discuss.

------
wasd
Love everything about Vim. I found "Vim Essentials" here on HN for free and
was mostly bored reading it. This seems a bit more interesting.

How about a promise on the page not to share our email with any third parties?

~~~
bengl
Will add that soon!

------
SatvikBeri
Will you include examples for configuring VIM as a language specific IDE, e.g.
for Python or Clojure?

------
jftuga
Speaking of Vim, does anyone know when they might release the next version?

------
pedelman
Is this going to be in print or just as an ebook?

~~~
bengl
Just an ebook to start. If there's enough interest, I'll see about doing a
print edition.

------
achompas
When do you expect to launch the book?

------
kang
perhaps a sample chapter? Or details about the author?

------
ryandelk
Very cool, looking forward to reading.

------
tuhins
Can't wait.

